# i hate myself right now RESOLVED



## katt (Nov 16, 2006)

it has been weeks of looking for and atapartments every thursdays and mostfridays. i am not evenkidding. . .andwe can't find a place that allows rabbits, isin our price rang, in the right area, and not a total dump.

i had high hopes for this one house, because when i told the owner hewas like "rabbits are no problem". . .when we went to go look at thehouse it was run down, especially for the price he wanted.

after lots of crying and a few hours talking with my mom, we feel thatit is in the best interest of the bunsto place winnie andherman in a new home. and i am crushed.

i will only have a fishtank for the next 4 + years until i am done withcollege or in a place that will allow pets were i will be there for anextended period of time.

nobody even bother flamming at me about being in college and gettingrabbits. i hate myself for doing this and even though my rabbits areboth under 1 1/2 years old, when i got them, this wasn't going to be anissue, i wasn't even planning on college when i got both of them. butat last minute i applied for school (which i don't regret). i recentlychanged my major, and am transfering to a different school to be asocial worker.

but now i am at the crossroads of doing what is best. we have itnarrowed down to 2 places, one that doesn't allow pets at all, and onethat will allow cats. . .nothing but cats (according to the landlord"all rabbits pee and chew on carpet"). and not only has my dad put hisfoot down on the rabbits not staying there, but they would never getthe time and attention they are use to. . .i won't let their caresuffer by my keeping them at my parents house.

so here is their information:

winnie is 1 1/2 years old, she is a black mini lop

herman is an opal (grey) english lop. he will be 1 in feb.

both are fixed and bonded in one cage. they cannot be split up. theycome with everything (including a bunch of grides and connecters fortheir NIC cage- i just don't have any flooring for it, as they aren'tusing the NIC cage right now).

you can read about them on their thread. . .and see photos, lots of photos.

they are my babies. . . i want to find them a loving home that will spoil them as much as i do.

please let me know if you know of anyone looking for 2 extra-goodrabbits. i have a whole mess of stuff that goes with them. . .i can'tbelieve it has come down to this, but it has. . .

they are use to kids, dogs and cats. . .

here is a link to theirthread:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13789&amp;forum_id=6

my email:[email protected]

i got my first rabbit 7 years ago, and the thought of not having notonly these 2 around, but any rabbit around, kills me. . . i want tofind a home that is either close (and will let me visit) or that isgood at giving me updates, sending me emails and photos. . . i am justso distraught over giving them up. . .but i have been put at no choice.. .i just have to do what is right. . .

katie


----------



## pamnock (Nov 16, 2006)

Katie,

You've made a very tough and very mature decision in the best interestof your animals. It'll be tough, but you can get through this.

Pam


----------



## Pipp (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh Katt, I'm so sorry. :sosad

Maybe something perfect will pop up at the lastminute. Maybe you'll hit a landlord who justdoens't want to deal with this over the holidays and will relax therules. Don't give up hope!

If not, I'm sure everybody here will do their best to find them a good situation. 

:hug1

I'm sure there areworse fates than being bunny-less.... althoughI can't think of any. :sad:

I really am sorry. :cry3



sas :expressionless


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2006)

I already know I can't take them - but I do havea question for you. Will you be willing to separate them if it comesdown to that? Or are they bonded? I'm sorry - I haven'tchecked your thread to find out the answer to that....

I'm just thinking - there might be folks who would be willing to take one but perhaps can't handle both.

Peg


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2006)

they are bonded, rather closely now. i would hate to split that up.

thanks you guys for the support. . .

katie


----------



## naturestee (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Katie. I know you didn'tcome to this decision lightly. One suggestion- have you askedabout paying a larger security deposit so you can have the rabbits?

I seriously wish I could take them, but I just don't have the room or the time.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 17, 2006)

Katt, you are such a wonderful bunny mommy, andyou are making a decision that is in the best interest of the bunnies.I commend you on that, and I'm sure whoever gets them will get a homejust as wonderful, we all know that you will make sue of that.****HUGS****


----------



## katt (Nov 18, 2006)

well, i may have found a home for both of them, i am still deciding if it is the best place for them.

it is a family that has outdoor rabbits (they keep them for theirdaughters 4-h showing) and the lady has a son with CP that can nolonger handle the trips out to the barn (he is with a walker now, andcannot fit in the rabbit part of the barn). the mom has been lookingfor an indoor pet for him, was going to get him a hamster but fearsthat if it got on the floor he wouldn't be able catch it again. rabbitsare a bit bigger.

i normally have no problem with placing animals we special kids, butherman and winnie have never been around them before. i don't know howthey will handle it, they have been around kids many times (my 3younger cousins), but they have only lived with older kids. . .

what do you all think? i want to place them in the best home possible,and i fear that the boy won't be able to handle them and the parentswill just stick them out in the barn with the other rabbits, am i wrongto think this?

katie


----------



## ec (Nov 18, 2006)

I think your hunch is a good one, katt. And Ireally hope that things work out for all of you - this has to be sodifficult for you.

Also, re. hamsters: Syrians are pretty good-sized. If this boy hasdifficulty handling a Syrian, or a guinea pig, I would be concernedabout him handling rabbits. (I wonder how much fine motor control hehas...)

And I'm not raising this issue to be unkind or make a judgement, butit's something to think about, especially seeing as rabbits have prettyfragile bones(compared to cats and dogs).


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you have a chance to discuss care with themom? Like will she be the one to be responsible for making sure theyare well fed, healthy, and get any vet care they need? 

It also seems weird to me why they wouldnt just consider bringing one or two of the outdoor rabbits inside...

If I were you, I would see if maybe you could go to the place and meetthe boy and see where the bunnies would be staying. You might be ableto get a better idea that way. 

I really hope you can find them a great home. Ive been asking aroundfor you, but no luck yet. Do you have a blog here with pics in caseanyone here is interested?


----------



## ec (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd be concerned about this also from thestandpoint of them probably not knowing or understanding much aboutrabbits as indoor pets, plus rabbit behavior and bunny-proofing. Theyreally might not have a handle on this at all.

Also, bunnies require a lot more work (in terms of care) andattentiveness to possible medical problems (since they tend to "hide"them) than many other potential pets. My guess is that the boy might bea lot better off with a Syrian hamster, or maybe a pair of guineapigs....


----------



## katt (Nov 18, 2006)

thank you everyone for your opinions, it hashelp a lot. i have decided to find a different home for them. i simplyfeel that if my gut is saying no, then i need to pass on a potientalhome.

i have been trying to figure out a way to see if winnie and herman canbe split up, but i have no way to know. i don't want to cause laterproblems with them not being together, but it is becomming hard toplace them together.

i have contacted Great Lakes Rabbit rescue in hopes that they can offerany advice in finding a good home for both the rabbits together. i fearplacing an add in the paper as i did this once when we had pigs (i hadrescued 3 g.pigs and 1 gave birth to 3 babies, i then startedto have sever allergic reactions to the pigs- i couldn't breath when iwas around them- so we had to find homes for them) we got many unfitfuture gp-onwers calling the house (children, people the knew nothingabout them, ect).

their thread is posting in the original post, i have tons of photos on it, plus more on my computer and can offer more.

but just in case it helps at all here are a photo of each of them:

herman:










winnie:










katie


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2006)

They are adorable! Sorry I missed that in the first post where you posted the link to their blog. 

Did Great Lakes respond to you yet? I would also contact Dominique atMidwest Rabbit R&amp;R in Plymouth, MI. I dont think shes takinganymore bunnies in right now, but she may allow you to post them on herwebsite (and through petfinder) while they stay with you, so that morepeople can see them. I know she did this before for someone looking torehome. Heres the website:http://www.rabbitrr.org/heremail address should be listed there. 

If I were you,I would try the paper and petfinder classifieds. You mayget a lot of calls from people you have to turn down, but you neverknow, you might get someone great. We have a list ofquestions for potential adopters pinned here in the rescue section ifyou need them. 

Also, How long do you have until they absolutely have to be rehomed?? 

PS..If they are fully bonded, I strongly suggest you dont split them up.


----------



## katt (Nov 19, 2006)

i have not heard from great lakes yet, thank you for the midwest link, i will email her right now.

the more i think about it, the less i want to split them up, they makesuch a wonderful pair (shy winnie, and clownish herman. . .like yingand yang).

i move in december, but my parents will continue to care for them untila new home can be found (as long as it isn't months). not to mention iam not a terribly long drive from them (so i will be able to go home onweekend to clean their cage and such).

i already have an add on petfinder, i am going to give it till afterturkey day and that is when i will put an add in the paper. i also havea few local breeders i know, i am going to talk to them, they get petpeople all the time, so maybe they know the perfect family. plus i ammembers of a few rabbit groups on yahoo, and a fewpets-in-need-of-homes groups, which i have posted their information. .. hopefully the perfect home will come up.

katie


----------



## Haley (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll keep asking around down here as well. I hope we can find them the perfect home. They are both so very special.

If things really get tight down the road..I may be able to foster themfor a while. Things are really rough for me right now (my Max is verysick), but I dont want them to end up in a shelter or something. I havethe room, just not really the time..Hopefully we can find them a homesoon!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 19, 2006)

Too bad you can't take them Haley, you wouldmake such a wonderful home. I know poor Max is so sick right now though(give him a big hug from me!), so I can see why you can't. 

However, if you are able to foster them like you mentioned, that would be great as well! 

Good luck Katt, I'm sure they'll find wonderful homes soon!


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2006)

thank you so much haley even for the thought tooffer, but i can promis i won't let my babies in a rescue. the rescuesneed to use their space for animals that are in bad situations and notgetting any care at all.

just to update. i have emailed great lakes, midwest, and a local rescuei never new about called EARS (i think that is what it is called). ihave only heard back from midwest and plan on calling her today as soonas gmail lets me in my email (they are having tech problems). i amhopeing that the rescue(s) will simply keep winnie and herman in theirthoughts as people come in looking for rabbits. i find it slightlydisturbing that the only rescue that has responded to me saying theycan help is the one that has the most rescue rabbits in their shelterright now.

i am also contacting my vet, as they are one of the best rabbit vets inthe area, and they know my rabbits i hope they will keep me in theirthoughts. i also plan on putting up a flyer there (they said they woulddo it no problem), i like it simply because if you see it, that mustmean you take your pet to the vet.

i am also planning a field trip with the buns to petsmart. you neverknow the people you bump into there while carring around a rabbit withbig, floppy ears.

my goal is to simply give myself enough coverage to allow multiplepeople to contact me, as i really want to be selective in where mybabies are homed.

i looked into an add in the paper, it will cost me $50, and right now,my money isn't budgeted (that whole 'poor college student'thing)for that so the paper will be a last resort and won'tbe used until i am out for the semester and working full time.

thanks to everyone for the ideas and support, it has really helped!

katie


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

Im glad to hear Midwest (Im guessing Dominique)got back with you. She is such a wonderful person (very overworked andoverstressed) but she gives everything she has for those bunnies. Atleast if they could put the bunnies on their site, it might help.

I think the fliers at the vet are a great idea. I would check around to other vets also to see if they would let you post. 

Will you be moving back home in the summer or is this move permanent? Ijust ask in case you cant find them a home, they may be able to staywith me for a few months if you were coming home in the summer. 

Anyway, keep me posted! I hope you get lots of replies so you have lots to choose from!


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2006)

i just talked to Dominique and feel so much better, she has given me a lot of options to go with.

first, she is going to place their information on the website, thepeople will be not only in cotact with her about them, but mostly me(which i like as i know my rabbits).

she has also given me the option to place them in foster care for awhile until i a more settled and find a place that will allow them. idon't think i will be using this option as i have no idea were mycollege will lead me,i don't think i can live through puttingthem in foster, getting them back, only to find that i need to placethem again. i have 5 years of college ahead of me (since in michiganyou really need your masters in social work to get a good job), i thinkthat this is just the time i have to take finding my way without pets(except my fishtank). she completely understood my concerns and wasvery nice about everything.

my roommate gets back in 2 days, the week after thanksgiving we arespending an entire day (like 10 am till dark) looking at places. . .wewill keep knocking on wood that we stumble across a nice landlord thatthinks bunnies are cute (my mom suggested bring the rabbits with us. ..letting herman smooth binkie his way into the landlords heart).

katie


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

Another good thing to ask is simply "do youallow fish and/or caged small animals". This gets them thinking aboutanimals that arent free roam, which is good for you. I found that mostpeople when I said rabbits immediately would comment about how rabbitschew and dig. (One place even said "we dont allow rodents"..you canimagine my anger..I corrected her right away). 

Anyway, some places say caged pets are fine. If you can get that, thenyou can just keep the buns in their cage unless youre home andsupervising (so the landlord doesnt have to know theyre out and about).

Good Luck in your search and I really hope you find something great!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 20, 2006)

*katt wrote: *


> ijust talked to Dominique and feel so much better, she has given me alot of options to go with....she completely understood myconcerns and was very nice about everything.



This is SO important, hats off to Dominique!:bouquet: It's hard for rescue people fornot be frustrated, but I see rescuers who arecondescending orflat out angry, and the end result is thatthe bunny is letloose in a park, dropped off at a city kill-shelter or left in acardboard box somewhere. The local bunny boardhere, andmany others, spend so much time berating the peoplewho have surrendered their bunnies that I can't imagine somebodyresearching their options will feel comfortable even contactingthem. 


katt* wrote: *


> she has also given me theoption to place them in foster care for a while until i a more settledand find a place that will allow them. i don't think i will be usingthis option as i have no idea were my college will lead me,idon't think i can live through putting them in foster, getting themback, only to find that i need to place them again.... we will keep knocking on wood that we stumble across anice landlord that thinks bunnies are cute (my mom suggested bring therabbits with us. . .letting herman smooth binkie his way into thelandlords heart).




Think of it as sharing your bunnies.  I would love that option... Sharedcustody!

In many areas even short term fostering will help, so if your home forthe holidays and can take them back for a couple of weeks, that justmay be enough to free up space in the bunny chain to save anotherbunny's life. 

Here's hoping your new landlords are as understanding (or justuncaring, actually) as mine. I'm in a no-pets building withthree cats and five bunnies.:biggrin:


sas


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

*Pipp wrote:*


> *katt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i just talked toDominique and feel so much better, she has given me a lot of options togo with. ...she completelyunderstood my concerns and was very nice about everything.
> ...


Yeah, shes awesome. Shes the only rabbit rescue in thisareathat takes owner-surrendered rabbits. Lots of places onlytake from the shelters.. She has a hard time turning anyone down, evenwhen the place is packed to the brim. Shes always so kind and caring topeople who (for whatever reason) have to rehome their bunny and she'llwork with you to try and adopt them out while still in your care. 

Youre right, sas, so many shelter people get discouraged from seeing somany surrendered animals, and end up making people feel like crap whenthey need to rehome their pets.


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2006)

both you guys (haley and pipp) are right on themoney with rescue's making owners feel like crap. . .i just got a replyfrom one of the rescues i had emailed (i won't say which one) and letsjust say after the tone that they wrote, i wouldn't go to them for helpwith winnie and herman no matter what. i mean, i realize what it feelslike to get one more person wanting to give up their rabbits (i had myfair share of drop offs and phone calls in the past 7 years when peopleknew i raised rabbits), but i had only asked for any advise on findinga good home for mine, i flat out said that i didn't intent to fill ashelter with rabbits that are being taken care of and i was praticallyyelled at.

dominique wasa gem on the phone. we get lots of phone callsstill for people looking forbaby bunnies (from my breedingdays), and until now i have given 4-h friends numbers out that have afew litters, and my mom even has them written down, we didn't reallyhave a close rabbit rescue to give out a number to up here (the onlyrescue in the area is a chapter of EARS and it is being phased out uphere due to lack of members, i talked to them also), but i am tellingmy mom to only give out the web address for Midwest rabbit rescue fromnow on (as i won't be getting these calls anymore once i move). . . iwish i lived closer to a rabbit rescue, i would goplay withthe rescue rabbitsso i don'thave to go yearswithout being able to cuddle one.

i am still hoping for an apartment that will allow them. we will see. ihave a free add going into the paper next weekend. i am getting a listof questions together to ask people that call. i am also going to setupappointments with them either at my house or we will meet at petsmart(as they allow animals in the store). i want to be comfortable with thehome my babies go to.

and i just got my volenteer paperwork for the humane society i will beclosest too. i was feeling upset about the prospect of not havinganimals a few days agothat my mom mentioned it to me asaway to still be around them.i am going to go andclean cat cages and walk the dogs. . . that way i won't miss animals tomuch. it has to be worth something.

i can't even begin to thank so many people for being so helpfull andsupportive of this, you go through 7 years of getting drop offs andsaying how only responsible people should own animals and then gettingfaced with the decision that you need to find a new home for yoursmakes you feel very small and dirty. . .

katie


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

Katie, make sure you check this thread out aswell:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&amp;forum_id=7

Theres a list of questions there for you to use if you need them.

Everything will work out in the end, you'll see Youre a great bunny mom and you have two very wonderful bunnies.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 22, 2006)

I know what you mean about having a hard timefinding an apartment that will take animals. My husband and our twosmall children and our three cats had to find a place to live when ourlease ran out. We had let it run out because my husband's boss hadpromised that we could move into a house on the site where he worked,and then two weeks before our lease ran out he told us we couldn't havethe house. 
We managed to find a place where they don't normallyallow pets, but since it was off-season (it was college housing) andthey had almost no one living there, they allowed it with an extradeposit.
Our cats did damamge one of the blinds and part of the carpet, but wereplaced those things and didn't tell the landlord. Anyway, my pointis, keep trying to get landlords to allow them. Someone made a goodsuggestion earlier, to ask about "caged animals". The landlord doesn'thave to know they get free time, so long as any damage they might doyou undo before you leave. Offer the extra deposit without them asking,make them see dollar signs, LOL.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup, emphasize the 'caged' part.

I always casually asked, would you allow caged animals? Ihave a CAGED rabbit. I've had some say flat out "no", andothers seem to really not care, they just don't want cats or dogs.

Most people are ignorant about rabbits, and if you say caged, will think they always stay in the cage.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Nov 22, 2006)

That's how I was allowed my rabbits.My apartment didn't allow any animals aside from my small fishtanks. First I got permission to get a hamster, and they saidthat small caged animals are ok as long as we contact themfirst. So when we asked about a rabbit they assumed that theywould be more or less completely caged.Sure, if 4+ hours of playtime a day is completely caged. Wewere going to let Mocha have free run, but then she hit puberty andbecame the Poo Beast.


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 25, 2006)

awww thats sooo sad! my prayers for you and your rabbits!ray:



GOOD LUCK!!!! were here for you! :groupparty:


----------



## katt (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, i think i found the perfect home forwinnie and herman! she is a foster mom for Midwest R &amp; R. shehas lots of experiance with english lop (she has 1 right now), and is astay at home mom with 2 boys that are great with the rabbits. she livesdown near grand rapids, and we have been emailing back and forth thispast few days. sharing photos of each others rabbits, and talking aboutwinnie and herman. the care she gives her rabbits is very similar tomine and her rabbits get turns running around the house (and in goodweather, on the deck that her husband made safe for the rabbits). theyget greens and pellets, and she has 6 rabbits already including andenglish lop and a flemish giant!

we are still looking at apartments that allow rabbits, i am going totry the caged animal thing and flat out offer deposite/additional rent,i hope that it works. but at least now i know that if i can't find anapartment, i have a home that will take the buns.

katie


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you just going to foster them so you canmaybe get them back once you've finished college and have a place withno rules? It might be better to do that, maybe find an older person whowill foster them for a few years or just until you need to? And someonewho might be able to keep them full time if after a while you realiseyou just can't have them back?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds like a great home! I still hope you don't need to give them away, though. ray:

Pinksalamander, I can see finding a temporary foster home if you can'thave the buns for a short period of time, like a few months or ifyou're going overseas with the military, etc. But for severalyears? Anything could happen. If I was the fosterparent I'd probably consider the buns my family by then and I'd beheartbroken to give them back. That's a lot to ask of someone.


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2006)

oh, Im so happy for you!

That is so wonderful to know you have someone willing to take them ifthings dont work out with finding a place that will allowthem. This woman sounds like she'd make a great new home forthe two of them. How wonderful!

Keep us posted. I hope you are able to keep them, but if not, sounds like they will be going to a loving, caring home 

PS..if she ends up adopting them, you will have to tell her about RO so we can see them in their new home


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2006)

well, i am about to get on the road! and winnieand herman are with me. they are heading down to meet their new bunnymom. . .i am torn between sad (because they are going) and happy(because i found such a great home for them).

i did find an apartment, that will allow a single cat (that is it,other then a fishtank), which works perfect for my roommate and i asshe has a cat(and i have a new 30 gallon setup fishtank comming forchristmas).

i wanted to update everyone. . . i am going to pass this website to thenew owner, she will enjoy it, and i will check in once in a while (i amsure that for a few weeks i won't be in the mood to talk rabbits, but ilike this message board to much to stay away)

and hopefully in 6 or 7 years when i have my degree and am settled in aplace that has a better pet policy, i will have a few rabbits. . .

katie


----------



## Haley (Dec 2, 2006)

Katie, 

What a bitter sweet story. Its so great that you found them a lovinghome. I know you will miss them so much, but at least you know they aregoing somewhere where they will be loved and cared for just as youwould.

Good luck in your new place and stay in touch!


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2006)

i just got an email from the new owner, and itis hard because all last night i wanted them back (and i still do), butto hear just how good they are doing is making me feel like i did theright thing:

the email from the new owner, reading it tears me up. . . because iknew how both of them would handle it, and i was right, winnie wouldstay in the cage, while herman would quickly make as many friends aspossible. . .

*Herman he is SOSOCIAL!!! English Lop Trait. Winnie, she keeps toherself, will venture out, but once you have her and holding her, shemelts into you. She cradled into my arms like a baby andallowed me to trim all her nails. These are absolutelyWONDERFUL rabbits! They truly settled in very fastand very comfortably, right at home!! Herman just couldn'tget enough of my husband. Especially when they were workingon the NIC cube, constantly went up to him and nudged him to say "WellHello, my name is Herman, who are you?" I absolutelyLOVE these rabbits!!!*

*Thank you Katie for allowingme to help you out by taking these two remarkable bunnies!They really fit in perfectly and are outstandingbunnies. They had run time immediately after we gothome, and this morning they are out an about. Well, Winnie isin the NIC cage with the door open just sitting there, but she can comeand go as she pleases. I take that back, Chase my oldest justtook her out, and went upstairs to watch a movie with her.So, I guess we have family bunny snuggle movietime!*


----------



## Haley (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats great news Katie! Im so happy for you. 

I know its difficult, but it sounds like you couldnt have found a better home for them.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 3, 2006)

It certainly sounds like you've found them a great home, where they are already loved by the entire family.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds like they have a great home! Iknow you miss them, and I'm very sorry that you couldn't keepthem. But you did the best you could and found them a greatnew home.

:hug2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh Katt, I know how much you must be missingyour babies, but how heart warming to know that they have a wonderfulhome, and are loved already. I hope that you can take comfort in that:hug2:

Jan


----------

